# Brauche neue Grafikkarte, glaub ich ?



## Casagain (26. November 2013)

Hi Guten Tag alle zusammen, 

ich hab eine Fragen an euch und zwar hab ich mir ein PC gekauft und mir fehlt da ein bisschen die Leistung. 
Spiele wie League of legends auf mittel ~ 100 Fps. Mein ziel war alle Einstellungen auf Ultra.
Mein Computer ist übrigens ca 1 Jahr alt und besitzt folgende Komponenten:

GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H Z77 LGA1155	
INTEL Core i7 3770 4x 3.40 GHz 8MB	
4GB DDR3-1600 Kingston (1x4GB)	
4GB DDR3-1600 Kingston (1x4GB)	
Xigmatek Gaia SD-1283	
LG 22x+/- RW schwarz SATA	
1.0TB Seagate ST1000DL002 32MB	
3072MB nVidia GeForce GTX 560	
BitFenix Shinobi Midi Tower Black
be quiet! Sys-Power 550W 80Plus	

Was müsste ich ändern um mehr aus meinem baby rauszuholen, weiß jemand bescheid?
Mein ziel ist BF4 auf ultra.

Vielen dank schonmal 

Gruß

cas again


----------



## svd (26. November 2013)

Eine perfekte Basis zum Aufrüsten ist ja da. 
Je nach Budget geht's halt ab einer "R9 270X" los (aber fast "zu wenig" für einen Core i7), idealer wäre eine "R9 280X" oder GTX770.
Alles darüberhinaus rutscht schon ins "Unvernünftige", bzw. den Bereich, wo Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


----------



## Casagain (26. November 2013)

Wenn ich mir die GTX 770 kaufe kann ich die dann ohne weiteres einbauen mit meiner alten? oder wird dann ein neues Netzteil fällig?


----------



## EngelEngelchen (26. November 2013)

Die alte Grafikkarte müsste dann natürlich raus  Netzteil sollte noch reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Das Netzteil sollte locker reichen - schau mal, ob es 2x PCIe-Stecker hat mit 6Pin, kann auch 6+2 Pin sein. An sich braucht so ein PC maximal 300-330W, die Verteilung der Watt beim Netzteil sind halt wichtig, und die sind bei BeQuiet generell sehr gut.

Ansonsten sind die Karten von der Leistung her quasi identisch, die AMD ist günstiger. Dafür sind AFAIK bei der Nvidia derzeit je nach Händler Games dabei - informier dich da mal.


----------



## svd (26. November 2013)

Ach ja, falls dir "Battlefield 4" wirklich so wichtig ist, warte mal die neuen Benchmarks im kommenden Monat ab.
Da soll nämlich der Mantletreiber für BF4 herauskommen, der auf AMD Karten einen Performanceschub gegenüber DirectX verspricht.


----------



## Casagain (26. November 2013)

Battelfield ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig ich dachte mir nur es ist ein gutes Ziel das ich mir setzten könnte

spiele im Grunde genommen fast ausschließlich League of legends


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Für LoL wäre sicher keine neue Karte nötig, oder hast Du da Performanceprobleme? ^^


----------



## Casagain (26. November 2013)

Auf "Sehr hoch" kommts zu Fps drops in 5v5 Teamfights


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Casagain schrieb:


> Auf "Sehr hoch" kommts zu Fps drops in 5v5 Teamfights



Das könnte dann aber auch einfach an der Leitung liegen oder sonstigen Dingen - ne bessere Karte schadet sicher nicht, aber versprechen will ich das nicht, dass es dann wirklich auch bei den minimalen FPS flüssig läuft


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das könnte dann aber auch einfach an der Leitung liegen oder sonstigen Dingen - ne bessere Karte schadet sicher nicht, aber versprechen will ich das nicht, dass es dann wirklich auch bei den minimalen FPS flüssig läuft


 
Spiele mit einer 18k up und 1,5 down leitung glaube nicht das es daran liegt


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Wenn mit weniger Details dann keine Einbrüche gibt, wird es in der Tat an der Karte liegen - aber wirklich schauen, ob die FPS konstanter bleiben. Wenn Du bei hohen Details zB von 40 auf kurzzeitig 20 runterfällst und bei mittel dann von 60 auf 40, kann es doch auch an was anderem liegen, was einfach mit der höheren Mitspielerzahl zu tun hat.


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

ich mach jetzt den Test, an was könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

Ich erkläre kurz meine Bedingungen:
Alle einstellungen auf Sehr Hoch (für den Test sonst auf Mittel) und ich Spiele auf Borderless, 
auf dem zweiten Monitor läuft immer Chrome + Stream und Musik. 
Standard FPS liegt bei den Einstellungen "sehr hoch" bei durchschnittlichen 75 Fps ( auf mittel 120)
In Teamfights drops auf 40 (auf Mittel 60-70) 

was glaube ich sehr Interessant und erwähnenswert ist das ich bei dem Spiel "Natural Selection 2" sogar mit allen Einstellungen auf niedrig nicht die 35 FPS knacke.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Mit Stream und Chrome an? Mach den Stream mal aus, sowieso alles, was nebenbei auch online gehen kann. Das ist bekannt, dass der eigene Ping drunter leidet, wenn man nebenbei zB was runterlädt. Auch evlt. Festplattenzugriffe können dazukommen.


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

Ping ist mit stream, Teamspeak, Steam, Chrome,  Skype bei ~30

ohne ebenfalls bei ~30


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

Hab fix einen Pingtest durchgeführt mit allen Programmen die im Hintergrund an sind.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Also, ohne Stream usw. hast Du auch keine Einbrüche? Dann hol Dir ruhig die Karte - an sich wäre die ja so oder so ne gute Sache, das einzige wäre halt die Frage, ob es wirklich "nötig" wäre


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

Hab mit Stream einbrüche genauso ohne 


aber was mich wirklich interessieren würde ist ob " Nautral Selection 2 " so ein Grafikaufwendiges spiel ist
wie gesagt sogar auf komplett niedrig nicht über 30 fps


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Das müsste an sich mehr bringen, bzw. vlt schafft Dein PC ja auch an sich 50 FPS, aber wegen vsync geht er auf 30 runter?


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

nope wirklich alles "ausgeschaltet" was FPS kosten könnte.


----------



## Casagain (27. November 2013)

versteh ich sowas von übehaupt nicht


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Haste denn mal nach Benchmarks für das Spiel inkl. der GTX 560 geschaut? Oder auch GTX 460, ist technisch die gleiche Karte, nur dass die GTX 460 ein wenig niedriger getaktet ist.


----------



## svd (27. November 2013)

Was ist mit dem Prozessor? Hast du zB mal testweise das Hyper-Threading abgedreht?


----------



## Casagain (28. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Prozessor? Hast du zB mal testweise das Hyper-Threading abgedreht?


 

was soll mit dem prozessor sein?  
hab einen INTEL Core i7 3770 4x 3.40 GHz 8MB	


und ich soll was abdrehen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Es wäre denktbar, dass der Prozessor sein Hyperthreading verwendet, was bei dem Spiel aber dann eher schadet als hilft, quasi ne Art Bug.


----------



## svd (28. November 2013)

Der Core i7 hat ja vier echte Prozessorkerne. Dazu unterstützt er auch Intels "Hyper-Threading Technologie", mit der ein Kern quasi die Arbeit von zweien erledigen und somit wie ein "Achtkerner" arbeiten kann.

Vlt. kommt "Natural Selection 2", im aktuellen Zustand, nicht gut mit Mehrkern- (oder "mehr als Zweikern-") Umgebungen zurecht und an Stelle höherer Leistung verlierst du welche.

Im BIOS lässt sich, meist unter den CPU Einstellungen, die "HT Technologie" oder "SMT" abschalten, wodurch diese "Kernverdopplung" eben nicht mehr passiert.
Alternativ könntest du, wenn NS2 läuft, den Task Manager öffnen (Strg-Shift-Esc), den Prozess zu NS2 mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken, die "Zugehörigkeit festlegen..." und NS2 dort mal nur die CPUs 0 und 1 (oder 0 bis 4) zuweisen.


----------



## Casagain (28. November 2013)

okay verstanden, jedoch wäre es doch schwachsinning nur wegen einem spiel aus einem  "achtkerner" einen Vierkernen zu machen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Casagain schrieb:


> okay verstanden, jedoch wäre es doch schwachsinning nur wegen einem spiel aus einem "achtkerner" einen Vierkernen zu machen, oder?



Kommt drauf an, wie wichtig es Dir ist. Wenn es Dir wichtig genug ist, musst Du halt vor und nach Spielende den OPC neustarten und das im BIOS jeweils umstellen.

Aber das entscheidende ist, dass Du es vlt jetzt zumindest mal ausprobierst - dann WEISST du wenigstens, dass/ob es daran liegt.


----------



## Casagain (28. November 2013)

ich verstehe den vorteil nicht "nur" mit einem vierkerner arbeiten zu wollen


----------



## Shorty484 (28. November 2013)

Du sollst ja nur mal probieren, ob es mit ausgeschaltetem Hyper-Threading besser läuft. Nur um das als Problem auszuschließen. Natürlich ist das lästig, wenn das bei einem Spiel probleme macht, es kann aber sein.


----------



## svd (28. November 2013)

Naja, du könntest meinen, dass Goro ("Mortal Kombat") die perfekte Sekretärin sei, weil er ja vier Arme hat.

Aber Tastaturen sind nun mal auf zwei Hände (und zehn Finger) ausgelegt. Das macht Goro beim Diktat im Endeffekt langsamer.
Und verdammt schwer ist er auch...

Es ist heute noch immer so, dass Spiele die Rechenkraft von acht Kernen noch nicht ausnützen. Bzw. die ersten die das wirklich tun, fangen gerade an, hereinzutröpfeln.
Nicht oder schlecht mehrkernoptimierte Spiele profitieren dann idR weniger von der Anzahl der Kerne, als zB vom Prozessortakt.


----------



## Casagain (28. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, du könntest meinen, dass Goro ("Mortal Kombat") die perfekte Sekretärin sei, weil er ja vier Arme hat.
> 
> Aber Tastaturen sind nun mal auf zwei Hände (und zehn Finger) ausgelegt. Das macht Goro beim Diktat im Endeffekt langsamer.
> Und verdammt schwer ist er auch...
> ...


 
sehr verständlich, danke


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Du sollst das ja auch nicht "für immer" machen, sondern nur testen, ob es bei DEM einen Spiel "Natural Selection" die Ursache dafür ist, dass Du da so wenig FPS hast. Du kannst es auch sein lassen und mit der Ungewissheit leben


----------



## Casagain (30. November 2013)

Wenn ich schon dabei bin, ich hab onboard eine Grafikkarte "1.6 GB Intel HD Grafik 4600"

ist es schlauer meinen zweiten monitor über die onboard laufen zu lassen? und meinen ersten über die gtx ?


----------



## svd (30. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei Intel geht. Also, die integrierte Grafikeinheit und eine dedizierte Karte parallel zu nutzen.

Wenn auf dem zweiten Monitor eh nur der erweiterte Desktop ist, kostet das ja keine Performance.


----------



## Casagain (30. November 2013)

funktionieren tut es, habs ausprobiert, nur stellt sich die frage ob mir das irgendwelche vorteile bringt


----------



## svd (30. November 2013)

Lass einfach fraps oder den MSI Afterburner beim Spielen laufen und guck, ob sich die Bildwiederholrate unterscheidet. 
Dann nimm halt die Konfiguration mit der höheren.


----------

